# Competed in a tournamnet



## jfarnsworth (Aug 6, 2011)

about 3 weeks ago now I competed in a local yocal tournament. It was kind of a small one but what do you do. Anyway, I am going to post a video of me doing short 3 during the tournament. One of my colleagues took the video & posted it up on youtube. Hope you all find it good.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1OoKlwWHLA


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 6, 2011)

Looked neat!  I don't know your forms, but I saw speed, balance, and precision with power, so I'd say it was pretty good from my limited point of view.  How did you do?


----------



## stickarts (Aug 6, 2011)

Well done and thanks for sharing! It's more experience whether it's a big tournament or not!


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 6, 2011)

Looked good, though like others I don't know your form.  I suspect you scored pretty well.

One small critique:  On your initial approach, maybe pause a moment or two when you come to attention, before beginning your bow.  What it looked like here is that you slapped your pants legs, and launched into a salutation...  Just actually come to rest at attention, rather than creating almost an impression of running at the judges.


----------



## KENPOJOE (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi folks!
Dear Jason,
First of all, Thank you for sharing the video of your performance of Short 3 both sides! It was enjoyable! 
I do havea couple of constructive criticizms to assist in future performances.
I was wondering why you face the opposite direction with your extended heel palm before you execute locked wing? I have not seen that before in Short 3 and was wondering where you had learned it from.
I noticed you take 3 shuffle steps when executing cross of fate. Normally it is done in place with no shuffles.If you are going to use that then insure that it is done to both sides with the same emphasis on the stomps as you progress.
I enjoyed the form and commend you on competing on short notice! I think I recognize the person who competed after you as well...
How did you do at the event? How many other people competed?
Looking forward to hearing from you regarding your experience!
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


jfarnsworth said:


> about 3 weeks ago now I competed in a local yocal tournament. It was kind of a small one but what do you do. Anyway, I am going to post a video of me doing short 3 during the tournament. One of my colleagues took the video & posted it up on youtube. Hope you all find it good.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1OoKlwWHLA


----------

